# Giving my hamster his antibiotics?



## kat1983 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a new hamster owner (Herbie is 8 weeks old) and we took him to the vets after we had him for a week as he was sneezing and very lethargic and grumpy, which was a change to his behaviour in the first few days.

He has some antibiotics but I am struggling to get them into him and the prescription says to give them to him twice a day.

I am using the syringe through the bars and he is licking it but it's hard to tell if he's eating it or if it's going on his fur. He's so sleepy and timid as he's sick the opportunities are quite few and far between. Also he hoards his food so any fruit with it on gets hoarded and I don't know how much he is getting.

Any good tips?!

Kat


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Don't know about hamsters but know with giving antibiotics to rats was hard - in the end they had theirs soaked into biscuit something they always ate and never stashed. Also (worked with some) try adding it to a small amount of yogurt or similar runny food that can be licked off finger or spoon.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

kat1983 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new hamster owner (Herbie is 8 weeks old) and we took him to the vets after we had him for a week as he was sneezing and very lethargic and grumpy, which was a change to his behaviour in the first few days.
> 
> ...


The method i have always used is to gently scruff the hamster, then insert the syringe into the side of it's mouth (behind the teeth) and administor it that way. Then i know that i have given the correct amount, also when it comes to squirting it onto their favourite food, they must eat all of it for it to be effective.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Is this spam?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes it was spam, I have now removed it, l also deleted it from your quote just so people cant still read it


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for that


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

alot of people rap the hamster in a towl to hold them and then insert the syringe into the mouth.

have you tried using a little fruit juice in the syringe as well as the anti bs?

just try and avoid orange juice but berrie juice and apple juice will be ok to use. or some kitten milk.

just a little to temp him slightly


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Marcia said:


> The method i have always used is to gently scruff the hamster, then insert the syringe into the side of it's mouth (behind the teeth) and administor it that way. Then i know that i have given the correct amount, also when it comes to squirting it onto their favourite food, they must eat all of it for it to be effective.


thats what i do !

i hate scruffing them though 

but they do stay still 

Xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had to give my hamster some recently and as she is ancient I didn't want to upset her with forcing it down her, so I put it in a spoonfull of baby porridge which she ate straight away every time.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> thats what i do !
> 
> i hate scruffing them though
> 
> ...


i don't like scruffing either but i find it most effective for me anyway


----------

